# Base stereo question



## Geo (May 25, 2013)

So, I like the way the factory stereo system looks on my 2011 cruze, and haven't found am appealing way to do an aftermarket unit. My thoughts are that I am going to go for the bluestar to get my bluetooth connection and just upgrade the speakers for marginally better sound. The only reason I may upgrade the speakers is that I am getting a buzz from one of them, this was a lease unit before I got it and I think somebody blew out the stock speakers. 

What are some people's suggestions for reasonably priced speakers that fit in the factory openings? My stock system has the tweeters, so if I by a component set will I still need to install the crossovers, or is that handled by the factory? What is the RMS on the factory unit?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

No cross-over per se. The tweeters just have a capacitor that keeps the bass out of them. "Full range" goes to the door speaker. But I don't think that's uncommon for any stereo speaker, car or home.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

^^^^^

In other words, use the crossovers that come with any new component speakers you buy for the car.


----------



## Geo (May 25, 2013)

So, anybody who has done this on the factory head unit find a good pair of tweeters and speakers that fit in the existing area with little to no mods? And where did you stash your crossover?


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

The crossovers in my car are just stashed behind/in the door.

Speakers all depend on your budget.

If you do replace them, I still highly recommend amplifying them, as they will not be really louder without an amp.

I recommend these for an under $100 budget:
Pioneer TS-D1730C (tsd1730c) 260W 6-3/4" 2-Way D-Series Component


----------



## Geo (May 25, 2013)

Loudness isn't the goal as much as quality of sound, within a budget. As I realize the pursuit of quality can run into quite a large chunk of change. I was thinking about these as I have had similar price range JBL's in previous vehicles and have been happy enough with them. 

JBL GT7-6C GT7 Series 6-3/4" component speaker system at Crutchfield.com

Just trying to determine if the tweeters will fit in the stock area.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

They should, tweeters are pretty universal- but enter your car into Crutchfield to make sure it fits. Can't go wrong with those, if you like JBL, you like JBL. 

I suggested loudness/amp because to get the depth, clarity, and range of decent to great speakers (esp in front component sound stage, where most sound you hear comes from), amplification to a degree is the key to unlocking the potential quality of sound. But if you listen at low volume anyways, then yes do what your ears, heart, and mind want


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

If you dont plan on purchasing a amplifier and do not wanna spend the money on it, look for drivers that have a high efficiency rating. Also you need to identify things that are important to you such as the type of sound you are looking for, as different materials each driver is made from will have different sonic signatures.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

^^^^ stay away from paper cone speakers if you want quality in general


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

razercruze15 said:


> ^^^^ stay away from paper cone speakers if you want quality in general


wRoNg.

Paper is a great material , however untreated is not the best. You want 3 things in cone material, light, stiff and good dampening characteristics. Paper is very light and has good dampening characteristics however untreated isn't very stiff.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

hificruzer226 said:


> wRoNg.
> 
> Paper is a great material , however untreated is not the best. You want 3 things in cone material, light, stiff and good dampening characteristics. Paper is very light and has good dampening characteristics however untreated isn't very stiff.



Correct, sir, but notate that I said in "general" 

Look at all the bad speakers and what they're made of. It's not to say all paper is bad, but generally for someone who doesn't know much about audio, my advice is if you want quality then just avoid paper.


----------

